# New pigeon won't eat or drink?



## kairis_mama (Oct 28, 2013)

*New baby pigeon won't eat or drink?*

I just got my first baby pigeon two days ago. It's a old German owl. The breeder told me he/she is about six weeks old and fully weaned. It'll only peck at seeds if I show it. He/she will pick it up and drop it. Only swallowing a few. But I haven't seen him/her drink water. I marked the bottle to see if he/she has but it hasn't changed. Is it because he's in a new home? Or should I be concerned? I'm debating purchasing hand feeding formula but I'd like some insight please!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If 6 weeks old, he should eat and drink and should have been weaned on feed mix, you can try some small grains like canary bird seed or millets.hopefully he will take them, doesn't seem old enough to take large grains, soem may take tho.if not able to pick and eat those too you should be prepared for hand/force feed. For drinking you can try dipping his beak in a water bowl, just beak not nostrils and see if he is willing to drink.also place water in a clear bowl infront of him where it is clearly noticeable.hope he will take it soon.also as he is new to your place, it may take some time to consider his new home.
Btw you got a beautiful bird, loved the pic.


----------



## kairis_mama (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you kiddy for your help! How should I do formula If he refuses? I was going to do the glove/syringe method I saw online. I know I read somewhere that they notice the water dish better if it's clear? Is that true? I currently have one of those medium sized automatic water feeders. 

Thanks I love him he's so sweet so I now see pigeons in a whole different way! That's why I'm so concerned because I would hate for something to happen to him.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

No, for fledgling of this age you don't require syringe method.you can put the grains in his beak.see the link below on how to do it:

http://m.pigeonrescue.co.uk/site/cl...http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm

Also you can google more vids on handfeeding pigeons.
Yes if the dish is clear, he will easily notice it.


----------



## kairis_mama (Oct 28, 2013)

What about grit?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Grit is not required to be handfed. He will take it by own when starts eating feed and whenever feels the need.they get minerals through grit and it helps in digesting their grain skins as well.so just keep small grits in front of him, he will take it when he feels the need.my fledgling is almost 2 months old but I see him picking the grit rarely, dont know if he eats it or drop, can't judge yet, tho his parents eat it.


----------



## kairis_mama (Oct 28, 2013)

So I gave him two clear dishes with seed and water and he ate and gulped down water! I was so excited! 

But I just noticed a red stick looking bug on him and googled it. I believe it's bird lice  it's there a simple way to treat this?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey great!!! He ate and drink by own that's superb. Your worries should be gone off now 
I have gone through these threads for you, it might hep.here are the links:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/emergency-mites-and-lice-treatment-okay-30114.html
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f27/feather-lice-20095-2.html


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! Glad he is eating and drinking ok now.


----------



## kairis_mama (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you kiddy for all the help! He's running around constantly pecking at seeds and drinking water. Managed to find some bird spray for the mites so I'd say he's a happy bird


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

What a beauty! Love the eyes and the shorter beak, a really cute bird.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Great that you found the bird spray, spray under her wings and not at all over the head , eyes or beak 
You are doing great for the bird, he is lucky to have you and you too lucky having found a really pretty bird.
No need saying thanks, it is all my pleasure


----------



## kairis_mama (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you cbwebster & CBL  I think he/she is a beauty as well. Wish I could tell the gender!!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Seems like a hen to me.but I am bad at guessing genders  esp for fledglings.
Any more votes for hen? Lol


----------



## kairis_mama (Oct 28, 2013)

I read something about hens having flatter heads? If so he/she has a pretty flat one to me!


----------

